# Black Cherry bowl and mallet



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Whipped these up from some Black Cherry off my Dad's place up in the mountians in NY. Nothing too fancy, tried to leave some of the bark edge on the bowl and Dad wanted a striking mallet to use with his wood chisels.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am going to try a bowl I am I know I am.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I love the natural edge. Good job! gb


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

*couple more*

Heres the bowl Jim helped me with, also Black Cherry and the Birch plate I did the other day. Shouldn't have tried the dark stain on the birch, it looks like a piece of pine now.


----------

